# What Just Happened?? Please Help



## ImGoneToTheMoon (Mar 16, 2012)

I had about 73 posts and my I was "Able To Roll a Joint" now it says i have 23 and Im "Learning How To Roll" also some of my started threads are missing and everything is just wrong


----------



## ohmy (Mar 16, 2012)

[QUOTE=someone must have pulled a thread or something..nothing new on this site


----------



## CharlieBud (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ImGoneToTheMoon (Mar 16, 2012)

So now I see RIU made a Thread about it...... Im Sorry I will still view the site and All but it Completely Screwed My thread of my Grow and Now Im Done with this. I didn't even use RIU for a year and im already disappointed..anyways Goodbye..I probably wont be posting for a while..


----------



## GTRlover (Mar 16, 2012)

I had two grow journals going and they are completely gone


----------



## ohmy (Mar 16, 2012)

Feds must have been bored


----------



## ImGoneToTheMoon (Mar 16, 2012)

ohmy said:


> Feds must have been bored


The Site Had A "Loss Of Data" and they only had information and data as recent as february


----------



## ImGoneToTheMoon (Mar 16, 2012)

GTRlover said:


> I had two grow journals going and they are completely gone


Aww Man,.......... It Sucks....I hate that this happened


----------



## kbo ca (Mar 16, 2012)

ImGoneToTheMoon said:


> The Site Had A "Loss Of Data" and they only had information and data as recent as february


So what's your point? It was an SQL injection, in which information is taken and stored by the person who administered it. So somebody has all of that info somewhere and your guess is as good as anyone's as to who that person is.


----------



## suTraGrow (Mar 16, 2012)

ImGoneToTheMoon said:


> So now I see RIU made a Thread about it...... Im Sorry I will still view the site and All but it Completely Screwed My thread of my Grow and Now Im Done with this. I didn't even use RIU for a year and im already disappointed..anyways Goodbye..I probably wont be posting for a while..





ImGoneToTheMoon said:


> The Site Had A "Loss Of Data" and they only had information and data as recent as february





ImGoneToTheMoon said:


> Aww Man,.......... It Sucks....I hate that this happened



I thought you were leaving?


----------



## VitaminXxX (Mar 16, 2012)

Had a grow thread going.now it's POOF gone.not putting all that up again.the pics are deleted from my camera anyways.so much for that.


----------



## CATARACT (Mar 17, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/513110-loss-data.html


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Mar 17, 2012)

But i was able to roll a joint 

this sux man, should +rep me you know


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 17, 2012)

to get your journal back google the name of the thread. when it comes up go to the cached copy and then copy it and re-make your thread. its worked for others.


----------

